# Wheel Refurb Aberdeenshire



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

looking for some recommendations to get my wheels refurbed in Aberdeenshire, wheres best then people:thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Wheel Specialist in Dyce, Motorwerks in Aberdeen, PPS in Inverurie


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Mark M said:


> Wheel Specialist in Dyce, Motorwerks in Aberdeen, PPS in Inverurie


Thanks


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

I have used and been very pleased with the wheel specialists in Dyce. They're not the cheapest but will do a fantastic job so you don't mind paying their prices. Highly recommended.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Mrizzle said:


> I have used and been very pleased with the wheel specialists in Dyce. They're not the cheapest but will do a fantastic job so you don't mind paying their prices. Highly recommended.


i get a discount code through my work for there i forgot all about that until i seen the name posted here this morning!:newbie:


----------



## Mrizzle (Aug 11, 2012)

Lucky you!! I need to see them myself sometime about a ding in one of my alloys. Unfortunately they're diamond cut so have to be sent away for repair using a specialist lathe...groan.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The wheel specialist in Aberdeen did mine a few weeks back and they are awful.

There are blemishes and marks all over the wheels and the paint finish looks like they used hammerite.

Embarrassing they allowed them to leave so bad.

Waiting to get them back in and done again.




























I will update how they are after the second attempt.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Having seen a set of alloys that a mate had done by the Wheel Specialist, I wouldn't be recommending them. He was happy as they looked shiny and were no longer leaking round the rim which was the original problem, but personally I would've returned them, similar finish to Kerrs above.


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Cost of refurb which was going to cost me 365 pounds from wheel specialist vrs brand new 4 x 17 inch alloys from turiff tyres at a cost of 410 pounds guess what option I went for


----------



## New Novice (Feb 10, 2013)

Not Used them - but there is this place in Newburgh :

http://www.dandwwheelrestorers.co.uk/

NN


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I know that one car places I use send them away to get them done as they reckon there's no on good enough up here ? As most people buy new I'll be sending me khans down south to spit and polish it's about £20 with parcel to go for a set rims


----------

